# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  Butuh pompa berapa LPM/LPJ

## Keigo91

Kolam ane 2,2 x 1,7 x 1,3 
Filter 1 = 0,5 x 0,5 x 1,3 (3 buah, sejajar main pond)
Filter 2 = 0,5 x 0,5 x 1 (4 buah, 1 meter diatas main pond)

Panjang pipa pralon total 4 meter
Ada 4 tekukan pralon

Kira2 butuh pompa brp liter ya gan kalo rencana mau recycle per 2 jam?

Hitungan ane sih butuh filter 20.000lpj 
Mohon koreksinya suhuu....,,
Terimakasih

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Keigo91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

